

Ever notice how the page refreshes every time you highlight something on posterous? - myoung8

They use a service called Tracer: http://tynt.com/
======
nickb
Get rid of it.

    
    
       sudo echo "127.0.0.1 tcr.tynt.com" >> /etc/hosts

~~~
fsniper
shell redirection does not work with sudo (at least with bash). You will get a
permission denied with this command

------
J_McQuade
I've seen this in a few places, actually - it's good to know whose bandwidth
I'm wasting every time I highlight some text for readability reasons.

~~~
vamsee
You'll have better luck with Readability :) -
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
J_McQuade
Wow, that actually works pretty well. Tried it with some random bookmarks and
it seems to struggle with certain pages
(<http://www.softsynth.com/pforth/pf_faq.html> for example), but on the whole
it seems very useful indeed - thanks for the heads-up!

